# Gotta Love The Woods



## Kupunakane (Jun 17, 2007)

I thought that I might as well share these with you guys, took the shots couple of hours ago, Tell what you think, I would be interested to hear.
RES01050.JPGRES01051.JPGRES01053.
JPGRES01054.JPGRES01055.JPGRES01056.
JPGRES01057.JPG
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna 

View attachment RES01050.JPG


View attachment RES01051.JPG


View attachment RES01052.JPG


View attachment RES01053.JPG


View attachment RES01054.JPG


View attachment RES01055.JPG


View attachment RES01056.JPG


View attachment RES01057.JPG


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nice.  I wish I was by woods like those.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice looking plants KingK. Good luck on your grow. I hope they all get to 20 feet tall with massive colas!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 17, 2007)

Dang, KK. Plants are looking good.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 17, 2007)

Are those yours... or did you just stumble apon them... 

Love the pure lookin sativa... those long skinny finger like leaves got me thinking mmmmm friendly up buzz... i think im working with all heavy indicas in my garden for now....  i like my couchlock highs...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, good call by RatherBBurnin. I ran across this patch about a month ago chasing after a wild beehive. Started watching real quite like to see if anything interesting would show itself, but nothing so far. Soft soil all around, but no footprints, no signs of male removal as there are some mixed in, and no pinching done at all. I cannot mess with this as maybe it's someone's and you just don't mess with another persons grow right ? 
   Certain rules in this world, at least that's the way I think. I have NO bragging rights here, and that is just as it should be.  I would rather earn my own you know.
  Some of those fingers are 10" inches long I kid you not. But I wonder if this is a simple Hemp patch, but I'm looking at where it is, and the first thought is no, someone at one time or another started this,  and maybe something happened and it just went wild, who knows. I'm going to watch them grow anyways, some are 4' tall, and some have seeds starting. Some cattle are near by, but I guess they are not interested in this grow.  I thought deer would be all over it cause I can smell it a decent ways away, but who knows. 
   When I get my own growing indoors then I'm going to say Hey looky here at this,  and I'm gonna go for some serious MOJO for MY plants.
What do some of you well learned folks think is growing here ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

It looks like mj to me man... to be honest.. i have a simple rule when this type of stuff goes down... i think its honest enough, and i havent heard anyone complain yet... 

The worse thing that can happen is you go back and y our plants are gone...so what i would do... is count how many their are.. and take 10%... leave em a note if you feel the need.. thanking them for their weed.. but leave it... and see... you shouldnt have males pollinating anything yet i dont think.... once you see big buds on the females.. start to worry about the males... id take the males out soon enough that buddy has no choice to leave them there and take the chance of who gets there first.. then just take your 10% a bit early... OR.. leave him a note.. telling him you took out the males..and you want your 10%... 

But i feel you are entitled to a finders fee... just dont take it all...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey there RatherBBurnin, 
   I never really thought of it like that, but yeah I guess I would have to thank someone if they tended my grow, and I guess 10% really is sorta fair if you think about it. Man I remember when I ran across it all, I thought to myself Yikes, The motherload, then I wondered who might be watching, but like I said no sign of anything, and I was trained in the military to be really observant.
  Bad part is if it's just hemp, then who in their right mind would want 10% ??
I suppose there would be a little thc in there somewhere, heck maybe I make a little goo like stoney did, but would it concentrate down, and really even be worth it ??
I do love the idea of the note, I mean fair is fair.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 18, 2007)

hey king you might try cutting the main root below the ground on the male plants so it kills them but it just looks like they just up and died for no reason and the owner won`t know any different. And were you following a swarm. I have worked 1500 bee hives at one time and love bees. Some of my nicest plants were grown close to a bee yard and because im going to the bees it never looks like im growing. Good luck. Slim


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to work an apple orchard and the beekeeper showed me the coolest tricks for getting your hands on wild honey. You sit next to a patch of flowers , and wait for a bee . You use a small piece of down from a bird, and some softened pine sap. smear some sap between your little fingernail, (top of nail), and your ringfinger, (balltip of finger), it gets real tacky as it warms up.
   Catch a honey bee, and smear a tad on her, (worker) go for the hind legs where the pollen sacs are,  not her thorax. You would just foul her wings.
touch the small piece of down to the sap and let her go. She will go for the hive right off the batt. The piece of down slows her flight speed, and makes her easy to see against blue sky or green plant background. The idea is a wild hive. not a group of boxes.
   I do love clover honey, and apple, but wild honey is I think the best. Plus I take a little of the comb, and jar it in some of the honey and give to family as gifts. They all swear it's the best. If you do this, be aware that in cold climates the bees need to have a lot to carry them through untill warm weather, a good hive is worth caring for. but then you already know that. This is for the noobs, that want to try their hand at it.
Wow dude 1500 hives ? that's a lot of money and I bet they get transported huh ? what a cool job that would have to be, and yeah what a safe place to grow a little.  Ha-Ha  Someone gets on your stash, and the bees sting the crap outa whoever, they won't make that mistake again, untill they learn how, and I'll never tell.
from another bee lover
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 18, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I used to work an apple orchard and the beekeeper showed me the coolest tricks for getting your hands on wild honey. You sit next to a patch of flowers , and wait for a bee . You use a small piece of down from a bird, .....KingKahuuna


 
Such a cool idea KingK, and the way you wrote it took me out to the country in my head here.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

As far as taking the plants go, its all up to you. I would think no different of you if you took every last ounce of Bud. But, thats the way things are around here. If anyone finds your patch, they are gone. You won't be left with a leaf. So around here you do unto others as they do unto you. I spend much more time scouting for places to put my plants than I do watering, fertilizing, or any other part of growing. If those are someones plants, they will be a little more careful about where they put them next time.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

It doesnt look like hemp to me... but i could be wrong... id just watch it.. and see if they do anything to them.. or if  they come back at all...  again. 10% is fair...you could push for 20% is its a small crop..  i just couldnt take someones whole stash.. cause i know last time my ish went missing i almost cried i loved em sooo much...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

Rain here today, good time to be thinking of another visit you know, while the ground is super soft. Lot's of both sunshine and rain in good measure. Decided  that 10% for a bit of pruning and culling is fair, so I'm going in long enough to do some work in tennis shoes that were destined for the garbage. This way my trail is un-traceable, going to take a fishing pole and sm tackle box with me, since there is a nice stream real close by.
   I know that I sound OL' fashion, but in my day, and where I come from, you just didn't take someones stash. You always shared what you had, untill you got real low and then everyone understood if you held out. It's like the last great steak belongs to the chef ya know. 
   Man, I can remember when there were serious dry periods, and a buddy had just finished drying his harvest and would turn you on to a 1/4 just to carry you, and maybe some weeks later you ran into some blond lebanese, and you would give him some healthy chunks. One hand washes the other, and that's how it always was, bet stoney and some of the other older folks here know what I'm talking about. Ask them point blank, I'll wager they say the same.
   I'm not a goody two shoes, but I am fair, and honest with a bud you know?,  I'm  not putting anyone down,  but I would sell body parts to go back to where  we cared for each other without question.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 18, 2007)

I understand what you mean KK. People are ruthless. If he found your patch, I'm sure he wouldn't treat you with the kindness you are treating him. You are good man.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

i wouldnt take anything. it doesnt belong to u period, ya know? yea sum people would prolly rip u off if they found ur grows, but 2 wrongs definitely do not make a right. 

even if u are helping the person care for their plants, its still wrong. they never asked u to care for their plants. u just happened to find their site, and now ur gonna decide the person needs help and also decide that taking 10% is fair? thats u making decisions on ur own about plants that arent urs. the owner gets no say? id say thats wrong.

maybe the persons grow is 1 of the "plant it outside and come bak every month or so" types. ud just b unwanted help, taking a part of their yeild.

i say leave it. u wouldnt like it if sum1 found ur plot, decided u needed a lil topping, maybe watering, and then he/she takes 10%.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)

azntigerdude said:
			
		

> i wouldnt take anything. it doesnt belong to u period, ya know? yea sum people would prolly rip u off if they found ur grows, but 2 wrongs definitely do not make a right.
> 
> even if u are helping the person care for their plants, its still wrong. they never asked u to care for their plants. u just happened to find their site, and now ur gonna decide the person needs help and also decide that taking 10% is fair? thats u making decisions on ur own about plants that arent urs. the owner gets no say? id say thats wrong.
> 
> ...


 






I think your missing the fact that they went and planted their crop on his property....  If this was across the street down the road.. it would be a different story... they are on his property.. he is entitled to some sort of compensation....  people get cut into grows that provide land like that... i mean in commerical grows... so why shouldnt he get something... if the cops busted that grow.. it would be his property they found it on..and he would prolly be the main suspect... 
i think its justified 10% when its on your land.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

would u please point out where king sed it was on his land?


----------



## mrgreen (Jun 19, 2007)

well still like ratherb said at least he would'nt be like most people who would take the whole crop and plus i think the person who it belongs to would be very ok with it that he did'nt take it all


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

right, as long as u dont steal a lot, but just a little portion, its not called stealing... just saying tho lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the original owner of those plants would much rather someone sample a little bud then report the plants and cut them down.  But that's just me.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 19, 2007)

i maybe mistaken.. but i thought he said either in pm or chat that it was his land.. maybe im thinking off a different convo.. either way..  its not stealing.. inless its the persons property that is growing the weed.. then and it stealing.. if i leave a motorbike in the middle of the woods... i dont expect it to be back there when i come back.....  if i leave it beside my shed.. then yes i would hope it would still be there..


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

hmm motorbike eeeh? well according to ur logic, if u leave something sumwhere other than ur own property, people can stake a claim to it? like say i parked my motorbike on my friends property and went to the store and he came home, is the motorbike his? nah dude, its licensed to u. the owner of the property can get ur vehicle towed, but ud still b able to get it back. or if it was stolen, u call the police and they try to help u locate it and get it back. thats y theres insurance too. the motorbike was a bad example. marijuana is illegal. so u have to go by a diff set of standards. it wasnt on KH's property, and the person cant report a missing plant...so u just have to b an upstanding cultivator/stoner and just leave it b, no matter how tempting.

the number 1 rule IMO is secrecy. only 1 person should kno bout ur grow, and thats u. imagine the person comming back and noticing that sum1 has found/been messing with his/her plants and they dont kno who it is. they dont know that it was just kingkahuuna from HG420 and that hes a cool dude and means no harm at all. hell they can prolly learn a thing or two from him haha, BUT theyre either gonna move their grows or chop it. thats the normal reaction, to be safe. think of all the paranoid thoughts going through their mind then. would u want to put sum1 through that panic/process?

its not that big of a deal tho hehe time to light a bowl


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think the original owner of those plants would much rather someone sample a little bud then report the plants and cut them down.  But that's just me.



tru, but ur making us choose the lesser of two evils. maybe the original owner doesnt want anyone sampling his/her bud, cutting them down, or reporting him/her. maybe the person would much rather the plot b left alone.

people guerilla grow for 2 main reasons:
1. mj is illegal in most places and so is growing w/o a med card. thats y their plants are not in their own properties 
2. to hide the plants from view of LEO and people who mite endanger the grow

so just because u stumbled upon sum1s plot doesnt automatically give u the right to a "finders fee"...thats y people sometimes go lengths to protect their grow, even if it means harming the intruder. becuz of dishonest people. u guys r all fellow mj cultivators, u shouldnt have to sample sum1s buds cuz u found their stash. u got ur own at home and ur capable of doin wat that person is doin, so dont b 1 of the bad people. its hard enuff us stoners/cultivators have to worry bout crooks and leo, we shouldnt have to worry about fellow stoners or cultivators too.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

I myself would do the note thing, out here in the woods where i live, it's all a hunting territory, you have to pay like 2500 to even get in, but i walk on in, no one seems to even notice or care. i walk along and i have found quite a few peoples plants. There was one guy that was there when i came along. i never take anything or even touch them, i look at most. I don't see anything wrong with leaving a note and asking him, but i wouldn't just up and take some, i'd be upset if someone did that to mine, if they asked i'd prolly be willing to give them 10% if they did like tend to my plants or it was their land, or hell...if i thought they'd take it all if i didn't give them 10% lol. I just dont' mess with other peoples cause i grow my own, and there's no pride in smoking someone elses bud, but i fi smoke mine i can enjoy it to the fullest extent lol.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> I myself would do the note thing, out here in the woods where i live, it's all a hunting territory, you have to pay like 2500 to even get in, but i walk on in, no one seems to even notice or care. i walk along and i have found quite a few peoples plants. There was one guy that was there when i came along. i never take anything or even touch them, i look at most. I don't see anything wrong with leaving a note and asking him, but i wouldn't just up and take some, i'd be upset if someone did that to mine, if they asked i'd prolly be willing to give them 10% if they did like tend to my plants or it was their land, or hell...if i thought they'd take it all if i didn't give them 10% lol. I just dont' mess with other peoples cause i grow my own, and there's no pride in smoking someone elses bud, but i fi smoke mine i can enjoy it to the fullest extent lol.



thank you.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't believe it for 1 second. MAYBE 2% of people might leave his plants. And I doubt its even that high. I am a Guerilla grower. I RECOGNIZE that at EVERY grow. You always have the possibility of being robbed by a fellow grower. If he finds your patch, you are going to get robbed. If you find his, he's going to get robbed. RBB has a GREAT point. The only time it is stealing is if it was on your property. That's wrong to do. If it is out in a random woods or on your property then take it. If for no other reason than to teach them a lesson as to not grow in such obvious spots.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

Nah lol, i don't take peoples plants, i don't even touch them like i've said. Sometimes out here looking at them is risky. I do know for fact there are about 8 people within the 2 miles of country that my road covers that grow marijuana (older church people too) but they take turns doing watch. I know where they grow, and i'll never go out there, not even at harvest time to pinch me off some. Messing with someone's plants can easily get you shot, especially out here.

and just out of karma, i don't take other peoples plants, do as others as you want done to you. And i know most people out here wouldn't touch my crops. I know someone has wlaked up on it, i'm very observant and i've seen someone's foot prints going to my crops. i've moved them since then but they have and they wouldn't rob them.

you gotta think of it this way:

Someone has crops, you walk up on it, you take their crops. well that makes that person mad, so if they find plants they'll take them just for that reason, then that person from then on will take plants, and it'll go in a circle till it gets back to you. Karma is not just myth, it's logic as i just explained. No one out here takes plants, therefor no one out here loses their plants! =) 

Like said before, the note idea is a great idea, if you ask the owner will most likely be more than happy to give you 10%. also if you see the males about to release pollin, just pull the males and leave them in front of the crops by the note and let them know what you did, they'll prolly be thankful


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2007)

When you look in the mirror at yourself, you are the one that will be looking at the person you are.

You can disguise or try to justify stealing by saying everyone else would also do it, but it just means that you *also* are a thief.

I prefer to feel good about myself. To take someone else's plants is stealing. There is no other way to look at it.

So, if you're comfortable with knowing yourself to be a thief, then steal. Just don't expect others to think well of you.

Keep this in mind as well. Each year, many people are killed stealing others plants. Is it worth it to you to become dead over a little bit of someone else's stuff? Is being a thief that important to you?

No one would have been killed had they seen the other person watching them. Keep that in mind also. While you're being a thief, the real owner may be watching you with something very painful in mind.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

exactly! i'm with stoney like i said earlier, i wouldn't do it, and i come across plants all the time, my life is worth more than a bullet and a few plants. I have more pride smoking my own green rather than stealing someones and then smoking it.

You guys can do it if you want, i'll stick to tending to my plants and walking past the other plants i happen to notice.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you stoney and dewayne. there is no finders fee. thats just wrong. the only time that i know i would do it, is if i knew exactly whos crops it was, and that person had done me filthy at a time b4 i found his crops. then i say revenge is a *****. otherwise, i do not touch. 

i know of 3 people who guerilla grow, and 1 of them has set up a couple of bear traps around the perimeter. the other 2 have a plot together but dont do such things, but they know to look for signs of an intruder wenever they go to their site. o ya, and they both go to their plot from 2 different directions, to be safe.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't believe that taking plants that are out in the wild is stealing. Call me a theif if you want, I don't care. I'd love to go to this place where you guys live where everything is happy and everyone grows and no one bothers each others crop. Sounds like a real nice place. I'd go there and grow and show off my beautiful plants to everyone. But, thats not how the real world is. Atleast not here. Theres only one person that knows where my plants are and I'm the only one who knows where his plants are. That is because we are partners. No one around even trusts their own friends or family to see their plants. I guess we are all lowdown despicable thiefs. Words don't hurt me, stoney. You are from a different time, my friend.
'


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 19, 2007)

No, he's not from a different time. He has a different personality.  The right one. Just cause other people are thieves in your area doesn't mean you have to be one too!...it just makes you a bad person in that perspective.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

For the record, I have never taken anything from anyone. Anything from anyones home or anything that belonged to another individual. I have never shoplifted either. I have never taken anyones plants that I have found either. Because, I haven't found any. I don't consider that to be stealing. People around here take care of their crop, so they don't get found.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I'd love to go to this place where you guys live where everything is happy and everyone grows and no one bothers each others crop. Sounds like a real nice place.



please show me where sum1 actually said that. i bet u cannot. what i DO see is how we're speaking for ourselves, and not our entire area or other people. 



			
				TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> No one around even trusts their own friends or family to see their plants.



i wonder y? with this supposed "finders fee" i wouldnt trust my family too neither haha


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> No, he's not from a different time. He has a different personality.



A person that is 50 years older than me isn't from a different time? Yeah, he is. Things are a lot different now, than they were 20 years ago. Much less 50 years ago.

How could you call people who find and take others crops thieves, but not say anything about the idiots protecting them? I would NEVER put out traps around my plants or shoot at anyone trying to steal them. That is rediculous. There is no way I would want to injure another human being over a couple plants. Those are the real low lives.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

```

```



			
				TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> For the record, I have never taken anything from anyone. Anything from anyones home or anything that belonged to another individual. I have never shoplifted either. I have never taken anyones plants that I have found either. Because, I haven't found any. I don't consider that to be stealing. People around here take care of their crop, so they don't get found.



im glad uve never taken ne1s crops hehe. but for the record, i hope that if/when u do, u b careful. i truly wouldnt want u go and take a piece with u only to have the owner hidden nearby with a weapon trying to take a piece of u with him


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

azntigerdude said:
			
		

> please show me where sum1 actually said that. i bet u cannot. what i DO see is how we're speaking for ourselves, and not our entire area or other people.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder y? with this supposed "finders fee" i wouldnt trust my family too neither haha



Look just a few posts above. Dwayne knows where all kind of church people have their plants and he has found other plots as well in the woods. They all know where each others crop is and they never touch each others plants. Sounds mystically and imaginary to me.

You can't trust anyone. My partner showed some females to ONLY his best friends last year. They were gorgeous and about a week or so from harvest. They would have produced a solid pound dried, easily. Someone got him. It had to be one of his friends. No one could have stumbled upon them. They were 20 ft or less from his bedroom window. That's why we don't show anyone our plants.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> How could you call people who find and take others crops thieves, but not say anything about the idiots protecting them? I would NEVER put out traps around my plants or shoot at anyone trying to steal them. That is rediculous. There is no way I would want to injure another human being over a couple plants. Those are the real low lives.



they dont do it for fun. they do it to protect what is theirs. they put months of work, care, and god knows what else into these plants. u do not know the trouble they might have gone through. maybe they had gotten robbed of their whole crop a couple times earlier, and have had enough. u just never know. u dont fall into their wrath if u dont have itchy fingers. simple.

is it rediculous to go to jail for shoplifting say, a 50 dollar piece of clothing from a store? yea, sure is. but ud go to jail anyway. there are laws protecting stores and stuff. there are no laws to protect your plants. u have to do it if forced to.

its stealing if u know its sum1 elses plants, yet u STILL take it without permission. it is stealing either way. no matter how u disguise it, or if u say others would do it. others rob banks and kill people for fun. theyre burglars and murders. would u go around killing people just because there are some out there that would do it to u? those r the scum. u do not want to sink to their level sticky.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 19, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> When you look in the mirror at yourself, you are the one that will be looking at the person you are.
> 
> You can disguise or try to justify stealing by saying everyone else would also do it, but it just means that you *also* are a thief.
> 
> ...




im with you guys on this, i wont be interested in someone growing skunk they stole off a fellow grower. i mean if i had my plants stolen it would be my bad for not hiding them enough, but fellow growers shouldnt be stealing each others plants, its like 1 of them unwritten rules isnt it.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> For the record, I have never taken anything from anyone. Anything from anyones home or anything that belonged to another individual. I have never shoplifted either. People around here take care of their crop, so they don't get found.



u have to think differently with MJ plants. if u shoplift, ur going to jail. the police r going to come get u if caught or u r gonna get punished in some way. that is why u have not done it yet. uve certainly had plenty of chances, im positive, but yet u havent done it yet in your life. hell u could go out rite now to the corner store and shoplift, but u wont. yet ur saying that if u found sum1s plot, ud take some?



			
				TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I have never taken *anyones* plants that I have found either. Because, I haven't found any. I don't consider that to be stealing.



wouldnt that make it somebodys plants? u havent taken anything that belonged to another individual yet, but that would change if/when u find sum1s crop.

wen u take sum1 elses crop, what can they do? report a missing marijuana plant to the police? not happening. u know theyd just have to take it, because there is no way theyre getting it back. the person who took it would get off scott free. THAT is why some cultivators go to lengths to protect what they put time and effort into.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, we have differing opinions. I'm going to agree to disagree and not waste any more time or space. The bottom line is that If you can't handle the idea of getting your plants stolen, stay indoors or in your yard/property. Guerilla growing is not for you. Have a good day, gentlemen.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 19, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Well, we have differing opinions. I'm going to agree to disagree and not waste any more time or space. The bottom line is that If you can't handle the idea of getting your plants stolen, stay indoors or in your yard/property. Guerilla growing is not for you. Have a good day, gentlemen.



i respect your opinion as well. this was a good debate, showing differing views. people handle their plants getting stolen in different ways. just like some people buy a gun to protect their homes and some would prefer not to have that to protect their homes but a dog instead, and some people have nothing. different people have different ways. my friend with the traps does marvelous at guerilla growing. so yea, guerilla growing is for me if i decide to take that route thank you very much. have a fine day.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 19, 2007)

hey king i would give u props on those sweet looking plants but they are not yours lol. But just think if they were yours and someone else stumbled across them and took all those lovely ladies that u planted and left there until it was time to harvest them and when u finally went there for them and they were gone im sure u would be pretty mad im not saying that u are taking them but ppl are suggesting u do i would just leave them if u want tend to them set up some kind of little traps around the grow area to see if some ones been there when your gone if not i would still leave them til harvest time to see if the owner comes for them who knows maybe the person that planted them forgot where they were or is just scared to keep going there because they dont want to be spotted and only go once and awhile I know that they didn't plant them self's there lol and who knows maybe when harvest time comes nobody will come to clam them then u can but in the mean time bro lets get your grow on man:hitchair:   ok well im out good luck on the baby sitting lol peace


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 20, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I don't believe that taking plants that are out in the wild is stealing. Call me a theif if you want, I don't care. Words don't hurt me, stoney. You are from a different time, my friend.
> '


 
Look at it this way. If the real owner of the plants was there tending to them, would you then feel comfortable yanking a few up in front of him to take home with you? If not, it's because you're stealing them.

Get real man. Justify it all you want. You take the plants someone else planted for their own crop and you're stealing. Thiefs steal. 

It doesn't make any difference how old I am. Almost everyone in the world would think of it as stealing and the person doing it as a thief.

If "everyone" where you live steals each others stuff, I'm glad I don't live in that one small place where that is accepted.

If you can't take it from in front of it's owner, you're stealing. How can you NOT see that.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 20, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> For the record, I have never taken anything from anyone. Anything from anyones home or anything that belonged to another individual. I have never shoplifted either. I have never taken anyones plants that I have found either. Because, I haven't found any. I don't consider that to be stealing. People around here take care of their crop, so they don't get found.


 
It makes no difference if YOU think it's not stealing. How would you like it if some guy came into your house while you were out in front talking and stole all your stuff. He could say "Well, the house was unlocked, and no one was there to stop me, so I don't consider it stealing."

He's still a thief and you are as well if you take things that don't belong to you when they were obviously put there by someone else for their own use. Get real. Prisons are full of thiefs that made up their own rules about other peoples property.

How much is other peoples weed worth to you? Will you steal it if it has a bullet attached to it? Lots do.

Take some advice from this old guy. Stop stealing other peoples stuff. If they think you're stealing it, you are.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 20, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> A person that is 50 years older than me isn't from a different time? Yeah, he is. Things are a lot different now, than they were 20 years ago. Much less 50 years ago.
> 
> How could you call people who find and take others crops thieves, but not say anything about the idiots protecting them? I would NEVER put out traps around my plants or shoot at anyone trying to steal them. That is rediculous. There is no way I would want to injure another human being over a couple plants. Those are the real low lives.


 
No, you're wrong and you just won't admit it. Stealing is the same thing now as it was 50 years ago. Thieves steal other peoples stuff.

Like I said, would you take it in front of the guy who tends it? No? Why not? I'll tell you why. Because you know well that you would be stealing from him and he wouldn't let you.

I think you need to learn what stealing is. You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 20, 2007)

dope


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 20, 2007)

Seriously. There is nothing wrong with stoney being from a different time either. If you say he says taking someone's crop is stealing and makes you a theif just because he's from 50 years back, it just means that 50 years back morals were apparently a big thing. Just like today, with the right person morals are still big.

Everyone can have their oppinions on this, but like Stoney bud, azntigerdude, and I say, it's still stealing, which makes you a thief. 

If you wanna take plants you find, go ahead, that's your decision. Personally i think it's wrong and i wont do it. 

People work hard just for a good smoke at harvest. Why take that away from somebody? for the record, anyone who steals anyone elses plants, i hope your plants get taken just so you see how it feels.

p.s - And just so you know TheStickyIcky, what i said about where i live is true. people grow out here and i've come across quite a few crop sites. None of us take any and that's not so hard to believe, well maybe for someone who would have stealing in mind like you, but for the people out here it isn't. Maybe i just live in a place where there's good people. Regardless i enjoy growing out here and knowing that my plants are safe from theifs.


----------



## azntigerdude (Jun 20, 2007)

*steal*









  /stil/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[steel] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation, verb,  stole, sto·len, steal·ing, noun  verb (used with object) 
1.to take (the property of another or others) without permission or right, esp. secretly or by force: _TheStickyIcky will steal your crop._



*thief*[&#952;i&#720;v] noun  plural thieves [&#952;i&#720;vs]
a person who steals
Example: _The thief got away with all my marijuana plants._
Arabic: 	&#1604;&#1616;&#1589;
Chinese (Simplified): 	&#23567;&#20599;
Chinese (Traditional): 	&#23567;&#20599;
Czech: 	zlod&#283;j, -ka
Danish: 	tyv
Dutch: 	dief
Estonian: 	varas
Finnish: 	varas
French: 	voleur, *-euse
German: 	der, *die Dieb(in)
Greek: 	&#954;&#955;&#941;&#966;&#964;&#951;&#962;
Hungarian: 	tolvaj
Icelandic: 	þjófur
Indonesian: 	pencuri
Italian: 	ladro

Japanese: 	&#12393;&#12429;&#26834;
Latvian: 	zaglis
Lithuanian: 	vagis
Norwegian: 	tyv
Polish: 	z&#322;odziej
Portuguese (Brazil): 	ladrão
Portuguese (Portugal): 	ladrão
Romanian: 	ho&#355;
Russian: 	&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;
Slovak: 	zlodej, -ka
Slovenian: 	tat
Spanish: 	ladrón
Swedish: 	tjuv
Turkish: 	h&#305;rs&#305;z


*kar·ma*      /&#712;k&#593;rm&#601;/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kahr-muh] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
noun
1.	Hinduism, Buddhism. action, seen as bringing upon oneself inevitable results, good or bad, either in this life or in a reincarnation:


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

mind if I chime in....

1. The plants where planted by someone else, cared for, and nutured by someone else. That makes them theirs. Taking them is stealing.

2. Setting traps and stuff I am fully against. The only right way is to plant very well hidden and carefully. If someone stumbles across your grow because of bad planning oh well, chalk it up for experience. The only thoughts that support my thinking about booby traps is children. I mean how would anyone feel some kid hiking or something getting screwed up because your protecting a plant. Thats very BAD kharma IMHO.


----------



## Pranic (Jun 20, 2007)

those plants are beautiful, however of course they aren't yours... but least you get to watch them grow..... honestly i don't beleive in pulling someone elses crop... but that would be on you...   just imagine how you would feel if someone took your trees...  now if say your out there.... and you see someone be like hey man i pulled your males, i happened to find your grow.. lookin good... the person might give you a lil for helpin out.. but chances are.. they are armed and your a** is gonna get shot.  so my advice watch the ladies grow, when they are ready to harvest.. decide for yourself where your morals are.


----------



## gangsta bud (Jun 20, 2007)

damn king i envy u lol  lookin pretty n delicious


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 20, 2007)

i hope whoevers plants these are sees this and deciedes to move them, i no i would after reading what thick people think of doing with your work. its like doing a weeks work and some1 else getting paid for it. would you like that? no you wouldnt.
what about buying a motorbike and some1 take it while your getting your morning paper? no.

KK, id recommend you leaving a few trip wires, to see if anyone returns. im sure they wont be able to resist checking up on them at least once before harvest. and if they are still there when they are ready then its up to you, but rememba, some people leave the buds to mature more than others. so your reckoning on READY, maybe 2 weeks earlier than when they plan to chop.

dont take any, you know it makes sense mate. peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, A lot of thoughts shared here,
   I'm glad that I took the fishing pole and went after some trout, gave me time to think on it all. Remember when I said these words ??

"I know that I sound OL' fashion, but in my day, and where I come from, you just didn't take someones stash. You always shared what you had, untill you got real low and then everyone understood if you held out. It's like the last great steak belongs to the chef ya know. 
Man, I can remember when there were serious dry periods, and a buddy had just finished drying his harvest and would turn you on to a 1/4 just to carry you, and maybe some weeks later you ran into some blond lebanese, and you would give him some healthy chunks. One hand washes the other, and that's how it always was, bet stoney and some of the other older folks here know what I'm talking about. Ask them point blank, I'll wager they say the same.
I'm not a goody two shoes, but I am fair, and honest with a bud you know?, I'm not putting anyone down, but I would sell body parts to go back to where we cared for each other without question."  

   These words rest deep within me, and like the OL' saying goes,  "unto thy self be true".
   I decided that I like me, and what I have always chose to believe. I'm not saying that anyone else is wrong, nor will I pass jugement. I'm only saying I think one should walk to his own drumbeat however measured or far away.
  So I'm gonna remain nosey and certainly keep an eye on it, if in the end I have seen no-one, no-tracks, no- tending, and I am convinced that it is abandoned for whatever reason then maybe I might choose to bust a move, maybe.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 20, 2007)

glad youve decided on the moral high ground KK, im not an oldie, but i have them very morals, 'treat how you wish to be tret' thats my outlook on every1, even the buttheads out there have some morals. i bet if TSI really thought about it hed know that its not right, i bet he already has, and is just too proud to say so.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 20, 2007)

so that's 4 supporters  Azntigerdude, kk, 85cannabliss and I were all defending the moral side  rofl.

I'm sure he has noticed which is why he said he's not going to waste any more time or space on it =p


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 20, 2007)

hey dewayne, i think you need a recount, im sure there are at least 10 against him on this 1


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 20, 2007)

Ohhh lol somehin like that, i know that us four put out big deals about it... i didn't read it all lol


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 20, 2007)

i think 99% of UK420 members would agree with us mate, but there are always a butthead or 2 about, aint there.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 20, 2007)

Rofl, yeah, unfortuneately i think there are prolly only 5% of people in the US that would agree with us when it comes to marijuana plants >.> but i'm glad and proud to be in that 5%  lol.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 20, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> mind if I chime in....
> 
> 1. The plants where planted by someone else, cared for, and nutured by someone else. That makes them theirs. Taking them is stealing.
> 
> 2. Setting traps and stuff I am fully against. The only right way is to plant very well hidden and carefully. If someone stumbles across your grow because of bad planning oh well, chalk it up for experience. The only thoughts that support my thinking about booby traps is children. I mean how would anyone feel some kid hiking or something getting screwed up because your protecting a plant. Thats very BAD kharma IMHO.


hey mutt i wasnt saying set a trap so that someone gets hurt i was saying to set something simple up so that way u will know if there is some one comeing to the site thats all not hard to set some brush up to see if some one eles has been there... like i said just leave them cause they didnt plant them selfs peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 20, 2007)

No, I haven't realized I was wrong. I'm done wasting my time and effort on this thread. It's pointless to argue on the internet. This is going anywhere? I keep making my same points, and everyone else keeps countering with their same points. It's counter-productive to even post in this thread. Like I said I'm done with this thread and good day gentlemen.

And 85, I'm not going to stoop to your level of namecalling. But, if people like you put a little thought into plant placement, then the thieves wouldn't be thriving.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2007)

This thread has been on my mind today, and just a bit ago I thought about trespassing.  I would guess that whatever is grown on a property should technically belong to whoever owns the land.  

And yes, I agree with Sticky in the fact that hopefully those folks will do a better job at hiding their plants next time.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 21, 2007)

azntigerdude said:
			
		

> *steal*
> *kar·ma* /&#712;k&#593;rm&#601;/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kahr-muh] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> noun
> 1.    Hinduism, Buddhism. action, seen as bringing upon oneself inevitable results, good or bad, either in this life or in a reincarnation:


 
Despite being anti when it comes to religion, I have lived awhile longer than 20 years myself, and the *KARMA **thing* comes true so often it makes me wonder if it is really a science thing waiting to be explained.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 21, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> No, I haven't realized I was wrong. I'm done wasting my time and effort on this thread. It's pointless to argue on the internet. This is going anywhere? I keep making my same points, and everyone else keeps countering with their same points. It's counter-productive to even post in this thread. Like I said I'm done with this thread and good day gentlemen.


 
There it is- KARMA  strikes and makes everybody arguing about this feel Icky like the Sticky. 

Just kidding around... :giggle:


----------

